# Suche Downhillstrecken nähe Fulda/Röhn



## Hautzen (9. März 2012)

Hallo Zusammen,
ich suche in der nähe von Fulda (Wasserkuppe, Milseburg, Ebersburg...) nette Downhillstrecken oder einfach coole Trails. Kann mir da jemand Tipps geben??? 

Freue mich auf eure Tipps!
Gruß Daniel


----------

